# Look at this bladed weapons durability test done in the Philippines...



## Ron Kosakowski (May 18, 2009)

My friends and blade makers have been testing the blades in many ways. One of them is pounding blocks of steel on them with absolutely no damage done to any of the TFW blades tested. 





 
There are many more crazy blade test videos coming soon. Let me know your thoughts on this one.


----------



## pgsmith (May 18, 2009)

> Let me know your thoughts on this one.


  Looks a bit too much like parlor tricks to me. A far better test, in my mind, would be to let an experienced practitioner whack at various things. You'd definitely end up damaging the blade, but it would give a very accurate picture of just how much abuse it could really withstand.

  Just my thoughts, since you asked for them.


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (May 21, 2009)

pgsmith said:


> Looks a bit too much like parlor tricks to me. A far better test, in my mind, would be to let an experienced practitioner whack at various things. You'd definitely end up damaging the blade, but it would give a very accurate picture of just how much abuse it could really withstand.
> 
> Just my thoughts, since you asked for them.


A educated person in metals would see that this shows prowess in durability. It cuts right through other types of steels. in other words, the edges are like tool steel while they are forged and hardened just right so the blade is still flexible enough to be combat ready. 

If you want to see cutting videos, there are many here on this page http://traditionalfilipinoweapons.com/TFW Videos.html and we have many more coming up showing stabbings on car doors, cutting thick branches in one shot. 

Its ok to be a critic but you should have looked at all the info on the site before you critisize so you know what to say ahead of time. If these were cheap POS's I would not be selling them. there is plenty of crap blades sold in malls and all over the web.


----------



## pgsmith (May 21, 2009)

> A educated person in metals would see that this shows prowess in durability.


  I have more than enough knowledge to know what you were trying to show, but it still came out looking more like parlor tricks to me.


> Its ok to be a critic but you should have looked at all the info on the site before you critisize so you know what to say ahead of time. If these were cheap POS's I would not be selling them. there is plenty of crap blades sold in malls and all over the web.


I was NOT being a critic, I never called them cheap or POS, which is a term I wouldn't use thank you. You asked for opinions about *that video*. I was giving you my opinion as a practicing sword user since you *asked* for it. Personally, I really don't care about any of the rest of the info on the site as I don't train with Filipino weapons.
I hardly think it is a very good marketing ploy to ask for people's opinions, and then get upset with the only person kind enough to give you a response. I'll know better in the future though.
Good luck with your endeavours. Hope they turn out better than your marketing strategy.


----------



## wushuguy (May 22, 2009)

For what it's worth, I have bought one of the swords from your website. The quality is very good for the price. Compared to other swords of the same price range, I'd give the swords from traditional filipino weapons a thumbs up. I like the sword, but the scabbard i don't like at all, currently I just display the sword unsheathed when not practicing with it.

Are they the highest quality? No. Because for a much higher price one can buy a sword from angel sword and other sword makers of similar caliber. I've seen and tried their swords too (didn't buy it because it was out of my price range), much better quality overall.

But considering most people's ability to purchase, if you like filipino swords or train in FMA I think they're well made and very accurately designed.

When we sell our wares on the internet or promote them, we will get a lot of mixed responses from all kinds of viewers. Some may be critical and others helpful. Regardless, hope we can all keep all comments civilized and thoughtful. Most people don't have any malice, even when posting what may seem to be a negative comment.


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (May 23, 2009)

pgsmith said:


> I have more than enough knowledge to know what you were trying to show, but it still came out looking more like parlor tricks to me.
> 
> I was NOT being a critic, I never called them cheap or POS, which is a term I wouldn't use thank you. You asked for opinions about *that video*. I was giving you my opinion as a practicing sword user since you *asked* for it. Personally, I really don't care about any of the rest of the info on the site as I don't train with Filipino weapons.
> I hardly think it is a very good marketing ploy to ask for people's opinions, and then get upset with the only person kind enough to give you a response. I'll know better in the future though.
> Good luck with your endeavours. Hope they turn out better than your marketing strategy.


I don't see where I got upset. You gave an opinion and I answered it. Thats what forums are all about. This is a sword forum so Filipino sword conversations fit here well. Its where the majority of my bladed weapons knowledge is.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 23, 2009)

You might not see it, *Ron* because you didn't intend it to sound the way it reads but there was a certain degree of what is generally termed 'snippyness' in your reply.

I too, as a fairly experienced JSA practitioner, was going to post my opinions but didn't bother when I read your second post i.e. I also thought something along the lines of "Well! If he wants to be like that then he can stick it where the sun don't shine!". 

Sometimes the words you use carry inferences you don't envisage and it is always worth bearing that in mind if the feedback you get is different from what you expected.


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (May 23, 2009)

wushuguy said:


> For what it's worth, I have bought one of the swords from your website. The quality is very good for the price. Compared to other swords of the same price range, I'd give the swords from traditional filipino weapons a thumbs up. I like the sword, but the scabbard i don't like at all, currently I just display the sword unsheathed when not practicing with it.
> 
> Are they the highest quality? No. Because for a much higher price one can buy a sword from angel sword and other sword makers of similar caliber. I've seen and tried their swords too (didn't buy it because it was out of my price range), much better quality overall.
> 
> ...


I have heard people wanting me to make a Kydex (sp) sheath. I sell them the traditional way made of a light wood. Some have some modified clips added to them. If someone wants a Kydex sheath added, I tell them to find a good Kydex dealer. I don't think they can be set up to make that kind and I don't have the time to do it. Maybe some day I will offer that but it is not in the works right now. I want to start bringing in spears and shields...thats the next goal but again, its all traditional stuff.

I do thank you for the kind words on these swords though. Its good to hear some positive words from a buyer. As for the steel...did you read http://traditionalfilipinoweapons.com/Materials.html 

I have been to blade shows a couple of times. The blade smiths there asked me why I am seeling them so cheaply and how I can get away with seliing them cheaply. The materials and the craftsmanship alone would be far more money if they were made here in the US. The blade smiths at the show were selling knifes, some not even with as pretty for like $600. The few swords they had were going for twice that. The materials they used were pretty much 5160. You read the materials section, you will see that there is a lot put into these blades. Now i am not saying that you cannot buy good quality blades anywhere else in the world. I would never say that. Due to the fact that in the Philippines, people do work for a lesser amount than they do here in the US, I pass on the good deal I am getting from them. I can soay, no way can you find the same quality for the same price. The carvings in the handles and the carvings in the sheaths alone are worth good money. Believe me, if I did not have a unique product at a good price, I would not take the chance and be in the business. I hate investing money to get a long term profit back. These are selling well with constant repeat customers buying every new one I get.


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (May 23, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> You might not see it, *Ron* because you didn't intend it to sound the way it reads but there was a certain degree of what is generally termed 'snippyness' in your reply.
> 
> I too, as a fairly experienced JSA practitioner, was going to post my opinions but didn't bother when I read your second post i.e. I too thought something along the lines of "Well! If he wants to be like that then he can stick it where the sun don't shine!".
> 
> Sometimes the words you use carry inferences you don't envisage and it is always worth bearing that in mind if the feedback you get is difference from what you expected.


Believe me, I am not being snippy or meant it to sound that way. I apologize if I came off sounding that way. Maybe I should use some of the facial expressions to show my emotions as not being actually angry here. My respect goes out to everyone here who is into bladed weapons or who makes them. We all have a common interest here...I meant all I say here to JUST be conversation and thats all. :asian:

However, when someone questions something, I answer it to the best of my knowledge. I mean, as for it being called parlor tricks, I would think hammering blocks of steel on film makes it obvious that it is not parlor tricks. Everyone went for the Ginsue (sp) knife when the guy cut up cans and other objects in those commercials that were on TV back in the 70's. This is pretty much in the same catagory showing that they do have a good durable lifespan for normal situations.


----------



## wushuguy (May 23, 2009)

Hi Ron,

Yes, I did a lot of research before buying a filipino sword. That's why I bought one from you. Definately worth at least double the price you sell for.

I just wanted to clear up with you why i didn't like the sheath. the material is ok, i like the traditional wood, not plastic. But for some reason it seems the mouth or near the mouth of the sheath is too tight. after unsheathing it a few times, I noticed scratch marks from the sheath near the hand guard going a few inches up the blade. So I decided to not use the sheath. Perhaps give an option for a hardened leather sheath? I would be interested in that. 

Anyway, hope your business keeps up. There's really few specialty FMA weapons stores around.


----------

